# Richard . . .



## Richard Tymko (Sep 10, 2015)

Hello everyone,  my name is Richard Tymko and I am new to machining... Sort of. 
I use to do some machining in the early 90's for a sign manufacturing company that I worked for. In other words a long time ago. 

So why am I joining this group?  Well I just purchased a 5 axis Desktop CNC machine called The Pocket NC.  Why did I do that?  Well I am a silver smith and wanted to take my stuff to a new level of manufacturing.  Slight problem,  I have no clue how to do any type of machining on a CNC machine. I planned on teaching my self how to do this... Don't hurt yourself laughing.

I found this group while looking for a mini metal lathe... (That's another story.), and figured this might be a good place for current and future advice.

What do you think?

Richard


----------



## Jwest7788 (Sep 11, 2015)

Welcome Richard!

You'll quickly find that there is alot of wisdom here with regard to CNC work.
@Alexander @Kris Jensen and @Janger  are three names that come to mind who may be able to help guide you at some point or another!

That's a great looking kickstarter, should be pretty exciting to see how it handles. When are you expecting shipment?




Richard Tymko said:


> silver smith


What happens to silver "chips" when milling? Do you just collect the dust and melt it back together?

Glad to have you on board!

Do post updates as you have them!


----------



## Alexander (Sep 11, 2015)

Richard come to mini maker fair Saturday the 12 or Sunday the 13. I am doing CNC demo's explaining g code and CNC programing. Also if you need help setting up and running 5 axis CNC that is my day job so I can likely help if you get stuck. Welcome to the group and congratulations on your purchase


----------



## Jwest7788 (Sep 11, 2015)

Calgary Mini Maker Faire:
http://www.makerfaireyyc.ca/

We (the forum) has a booth at the fair trying to spread awareness of the forum, and a passion for metal work to the public. Would love to see you there.
If you want to see what we've been up to in preparation for the fair see:
http://canadianhobbymetalworkers.com/threads/maker-faire-2015-meetup.73/
Here's a quick summary though:





JW


----------



## Richard Tymko (Sep 11, 2015)

Hey, After every project I am anticipating a cleanup of the shavings and melting them down again.  I am planning on building a cover for it to keep everything contained.

R.


----------



## Richard Tymko (Sep 11, 2015)

I Oh so dearly wanted to go to the maker fair, I had my schedule marked for months in anticipation.  Unfortunately,  I have a seminar running all weekend and wont be able to attend.  A real bummer if you ask me.


----------



## Richard Tymko (Sep 11, 2015)

I' m expecting it in January.  Their first production run is for the beginning of December and the Second run is in January if all goes as planned.

Im supper stocked but supper over whelmed.  I started trying to learn how to use Autodesk to develop some 3D designs to then figure out how to do tool paths and G Code or vice versa.  I'm still working on how do design in 3D.  As a graphic artist for 15 year you would think that switching from 2D to 3D  would be simple.  Well i'm here to tell you... 

I am hoping to eventually meet up with some of you and hear youth thoughts and pick some brains.  Are there any planned hangout or meet ups in the near future?

Oh Snap!  I just re-read Alexander's Post.  The Mini Maker Fair is this weekend!  I thought it was next weekend.  In that case, I am available this weekend.  I will definitely be coming by.

*Alexander,  What time will the demos be at each day?
*
Oh so stoked now.


----------



## Alexander (Sep 11, 2015)

Demos will run continuously. Giveaways probably every hour, I'm going to run machines and chat so hopefully I can keep it running all the time.


----------



## EricB (Sep 28, 2015)

Damn, that faire sounds awesome, good looking booth too! @Alexander I saw in another thread that the Modern CNC lathe is yours, nice buy! At NAIT they have Modern manual lathes to play on, and they're actually really good little machines, I'll probably wind up putting one in my garage at some point. Whose mill is that though? Never seen one of those before. Looks like @Kris Jensen did an awesome job on that sign as well!

@Richard Tymko congrats on the Pocket NC, that'll be really cool. Mind showing some pictures of your current smithy-work?


----------



## Kris Jensen (Sep 28, 2015)

EricB said:


> Damn, that faire sounds awesome, good looking booth too! @Alexander I saw in another thread that the Modern CNC lathe is yours, nice buy! At NAIT they have Modern manual lathes to play on, and they're actually really good little machines, I'll probably wind up putting one in my garage at some point. Whose mill is that though? Never seen one of those before. Looks like @Kris Jensen did an awesome job on that sign as well!
> 
> @Richard Tymko congrats on the Pocket NC, that'll be really cool. Mind showing some pictures of your current smithy-work?


Thanks I think I should have stained the back a darker colour, it's hard to read with all the grind marks everywhere.


----------



## Alexander (Sep 28, 2015)

The mill was borrowed from our maker fair sponsor, Modern tool. They supplied some consumables and the 4 axis CNC mill for the weekend. Nice machine. You could really make anything if you had my CNC lathe and that Syil x4 pro milling center.


----------



## Kris Jensen (Sep 29, 2015)

S


Alexander said:


> The mill was borrowed from our maker fair sponsor, Modern tool. They supplied some consumables and the 4 axis CNC mill for the weekend. Nice machine. You could really make anything if you had my CNC lathe and that Syil x4 pro milling center.


so did you buy it yet lol


----------



## Alexander (Sep 29, 2015)

No but only because I don't have enough money.


----------



## Janger (Oct 2, 2015)

How much is that Syil x4? How would it compare to that tormach john@cnc nyc is always using?


----------



## Janger (Oct 4, 2015)

Hey @Alexander - did you see my above post? Hoping to get your knowledgeable opinion here. 
John


----------



## Alexander (Oct 4, 2015)

Syil x4 pro is $13405 plus tax. I don't know much about the tormach. Possibly @kylemp could tell us what the tormach CNC at proto space is like. Kyle did protospace buy that new? Does it have any bugs or glitches?


----------

